# Plant id please



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

Got this from a friend - does anyone recognize or know what this is:

grows well when floated not so much when planted :its in a 15w t8 - 10 gallon shrimp tank


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I believe they're micranthemum umbrosum:

http://tropica.com/en/plants/plantdetails/Micranthemumumbrosum(048)/4475


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks...was told it maybe creeping jenny...

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------

